# Wood & rock, a love story...



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Layout combining with Wood & Rock is always a hard challenge to me....

Sometime we have beautiful rock & wood, but to build a harmony layout is really not simple.

Here is my new small work:

buiding hardware:



















Filled water, add some plant available: cryps, bolbitis mini, US Fiss...










Welcome your comments!
Thanks,


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I love it. Beautiful harmony/balance between the hardscape materials. Very natural looking with enough of a surreal look for the wow factor. Where did you get the wood?


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

very nice layout. Are you keeping the foreground empty? I think it looks great as it is!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@dabrybry: this kind of wood come from local shop, the sciential name of this tree is Desmodium uniforliatum that people use to build bonsai.

Update when completed the foreground with Marsilea hirsuta:










hydrocotyle tripartita on rock.









Cryps. brown in backgound


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Updating this tank after 3 months:









The lucky leaf:









Bolbitis mini


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice! I do think you should move the hairgrass from the right to the left though


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Love it, love it, l o v e. I t!!!!!!


----------



## morbes (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow this is amazing, very inspiring! I have a lot to learn.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow!! It's beautiful.


----------



## Phact (Jul 12, 2011)

I LOVE this tank. 
The way the wood dips down does remind me of bonsai, actually. The "Cascade" style, I believe. The texture of the wood and rocks is incredible. Makes me want to order new wood and completely re-do my tank haha.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the texture of the wood and rock. Did you router the wood to get that texture?


----------

